

Ask HN: Please help me find or build this simple mobile photo app - revorad

I need a really simple mobile app to test a product idea. The user just needs to be able to take pictures and upload them to a server. No additional features.<p>Is there any existing app I can use to do this? I don't mind using any app, as long as it can upload the photos to a server specified by me. For example, if instagram had an API which let me do this, I would use it.<p>Or as a mobile newbie, but decent web app hacker, how quickly can I build this? I would like it to work on both iOS and Android. Is PhoneGap a good option?<p>Thanks!
======
_pius
[http://zacvineyard.com/blog/2011/03/25/upload-a-file-to-a-
re...](http://zacvineyard.com/blog/2011/03/25/upload-a-file-to-a-remote-
server-with-phonegap/)

Looks relevant (though I haven't actually used this code).

~~~
revorad
Thanks a lot! I'll give that a go.

